# 2012 3D Shoots, Hunts and Gettin' Together



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2012)

ALREADY PAST
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

January 1, 2012
Annual New Years Day; Snow, Sleet, Rain, Shine,
or Cold as a Wedge Shoot and Celebration!
YOF, Primitive & Traditional Archery
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 8, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post 2 for Information and Directions
Host;
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

January 13, 14 & 15, 2012
Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010 
see post __ for Information and Directions
thread:
Chase Crawford (hogdz) Coordinator

January 15, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 21, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

January 21, 2012
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
Charity Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

February 4, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) Banquet
Ryan's Steak House, Gainsville, Ga
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Dan and Molly Spier
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

February 5, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Host; Dennis Rice, the Campbells
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

February 11, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

February 18, 2012
Traditional Bowhunters of Ga, (TBG)
Central Zone Shoot
Culledon, Ga
directions & info:
Danny Beckwith Coordinator

February 19, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

February 24, 25 & 26, 2012
Compton's Bowhunters & Pre Spring Arrow Fling
Tannehill State Park, Al
Terry Harris

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

March 4, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Host; Roger B, Dave Thomas
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

March 10, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

March 2, 3 & 4, 2012
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
State Championship Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org

March 17 & 18, 2012
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), 
Dan Quillan State Shoot
Holiday Park, Wilkes County Ga
Jeff Kitchens, Gene Bramblett, Jeff Hampton, Coordinators

March 18, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

April 1, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Jeff Hampton, Tomi Varnell
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

April 7, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

April 08, 2012
Easter 

April 14, 2012
Sarah Barr Charity Shoot
McDonough, GA
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=674195

April 15, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May 5-6, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Host: Gene Bramblett, Dennis Rice
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

May 2, thru May 6 2012
15th Annual, Tennessee Classic
Clarkesville, Tn
www.twinoaksbowhunters.com
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599464

May 12, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitve 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

May 13, 2012
Mother's Day!

TBG participation in 4H State Championship Shoot
Rock Eagle, Ga

May 19, 2012
Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, Ga
see thread below for details: to be posted in April
Coordinators: Joe Coots and Gene Bramblett

May 20, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com


May 25-27, 2012
Appling Shoot
Go to www.applingarchers.com and do your entry.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


June 3, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts:  Roger Boykin, Charlie "Baldfish" Mitchell, & Danny Greeson
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

June 1, 2, & 3, 2012
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehill State Park, McCalla, Al
Terry Harris
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679305
www.howardhillse.com

June 9th 
South Ga Traditional and Primitve 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

June 17, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

June 30, 2012
Brother Al Chapman's annual,
"Independance Day Trad Shoot & Celebration"
Powder Springs, Ga

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

July 8, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Host; Dave " Necedah" Bureau

July 13, 14 & 15, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive "Summer Sling"
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

July 15, 2012
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

July 20, 21 & 22, 2012
IBO World Traditional Championship
Clarkesville, TN
www.IBO.net
Thanks Ranger B and Pappy!

July , 2012
TBG Youth Event
Saturday, July 23rd, Yatesville Ga at the Reconciliation House
more info please pm "bamabird", aka Tony Smith
see thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616587

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
August 3-5, 2012
GON Outdoor Blast
Gwinnett Center
TBG will have a booth

August 5, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Allan Rosen & Leon Scott

August 11, 2012
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), Banquet
Griffin, Ga; Ryans Steak House on Hwy 41
Ken Purdy (Choctowlb) Coordinator

August 12, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitve 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

August 19, 2012
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

August 25 & 26, 2012
Big Jim's Fall Stick Slinging, and Tree Killing
2, 20 Target Courses
812 Morgan Ct. 
Albany, GA 31705 
Jim Babcock 229-344-6617
Barb Babcock 229-344-1616


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2012)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

NGTA Web Page

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

We also have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2012)

Charity Shoot on April 14.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=674195


----------



## robert carter (Apr 19, 2012)

HorseCreek Traditional Bowhunt. October 25-28. Ya`ll come.RC


----------



## Cranknot (Apr 22, 2012)

Need directions to 
Northern Zone Shoot,Ranger GA
  on May 19
THX Tony


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2012)

Cranknot said:


> Need directions to
> Northern Zone Shoot,Ranger GA
> on May 19
> THX Tony



From the man himself, Joe Coots...

The address of Bent Bow Farms is 949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger, GA 30734. 
General directions are:

-75N to Exit 293

-Turn Right off Exit 293 which will put you on 411N

-Take 411N for approximately 15 miles to Fairmount, continue on 411N through Fairmount for approximately 7 miles to Ranger.

-As you come into Ranger you'll see a brick post office on your left, turn left at the road just past that, Liberty Church Road.

-Continue on Liberty Church Road for approximately 1 mile. We are the log cabin with the green tin roof on your right, there will be signs posted.

Mapquest takes you further North on Liberty Church than where our house sits but it will take you the same way I have explained.


----------



## Cranknot (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, See you there.
THX Tony


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2012)

See the TBG Banquet thread in the forum below. Don't miss it!


----------



## tjay53 (Aug 8, 2012)

Russ Dickson Memorial Fall Rendezvous....September 8th & 9th @ Brierfield Ironworks Historical State Park, Montevallo AL
Beautiful place. Great camping. Classy shoot.
Come join us.

http://www.astb.net/

http://www.facebook.com/AlabamaSocietyOfTraditionalBowmenastb

http://www.brierfieldironworks.com/


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2012)

http://twinoaksbowhunters.wordpress.com/

new site for Twin Oaks........cool!!!! The old site just redirects to it now......


----------



## T Harris (Oct 14, 2012)

2013 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling, February 22nd, 23rd & 24th.

Tannehill Historical State Park ~ McCalla, AL

Hosted by Allsouth Archery Association & Compton Traditional Bowhunters.

Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net
205-822-3563


----------

